
Hacking into the Federal Reserve - amingilani
https://asciinema.org/a/2fulxh2to46q8rn4blpzr33j6
======
vog
Why do you link to this third-party site that provides nothing more than a
single link? Why not linking to the project directly?

[https://github.com/bartobri/no-more-secrets](https://github.com/bartobri/no-
more-secrets)

Apart from that, the old entry has already been submitted some time ago, this
is the previous discussion on HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11643270](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11643270)

